# 54L evolution



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,
here is a new version of my 54L, I would like to show you this tank when it will be finished, but I can't wait !!
So let's go !

tank size : 60*30*30 
lighting : 3*18W (2 biolux + 1 aquastar) 12h/day
filtration : filtre externe eden 501 300L/H
co2 : 
fertilization : flourish iron + flourish potassium + flourish 
fish and shrimps : red cherry + corydoras habrosus + rasboras maculatas

pic of 01/23 : star of the new version


pic of 01/25 : HC was added


Pic of 02/15 : the proserpinaca has moved, and anubias nana, micorosorum (narrow at the right, pteropus at the left) were added, and a driftwood
and the HC has grown ^^




What do you think about this tank ?
Any ideas to improve it ?
Thanks 

(please excuse my bad english)


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

You ve got a absolutely beautiful tank running there. The plant growth is amazing! It will certainly look better when the plants at the back grows out a bit and trained to be bushier. The background plants are quite monotonous at this stage in my opinion. I would suggest growing them at different height tho. 

Plus there is nothing wrong with your English! Good luck


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks for your answer !!

Don't worry, I would let the rotala rotundifolia grow higher than the rotala spec. green (at the ritght), and the ludwigia inclinata cuba (hmmm we can't see this plant a lot !) higher than the didiplis diandra ... (at the left)
So we have too wait some days 

It's cool if my english isn't so bad 

Here a new contributions, riccia and rotala rotundifolia perling !


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You're off to a great start. Once the stem plants fill in as you plan, the tank will be a real eye-catcher. I like the contrast between the anubias, java ferns and stem plants. The wood seems a bit distracting though, I don't think it adds anything to your setup. I look forward to seeing this once the stem plants have filled in.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

It looks great so far and your plants are growing beautifully. You did a great job placing the plants so that they offset each other very well. I have to agree with sc_gardener about the wood. Mostly the piece pointing down bothers me. It is very distracting.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks for your comments ^^

so I'm thinking about removing the wood out of this tank.

Here are some pictures 4 days later than the firsts ones, I cut the riccia and remove the bubbles  And I put some rotala rotundifolia behind the didiplis diandra :


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

I think it's such a beautiful tank. But I think it's even better without that driftwood, it's kinda distracting the layout for now on. 

Your rotala look good, I have same too they are becoming really bushy and covering up my background. These plants grow really fast though.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

here a new picture, taken without the driftwood, and with a little remodeling on the center



what do you think about that ?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow your tank looks amazing. No complaints from me.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful tank. has that foreground plant just been planted or has it grown super fast?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, much better! Your tank looks bigger without the driftwood. I like your color balance throughout the tank, I didn't notice that before for some reason. The rasboras are great, I like how their color accents the plants you've chosen.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That tank looks great. The foreground is superb and the contrast of leaf shapes and colours at the back is great.

There's abit of a dark patch on the very left in front of the stems, I'd put a bit of the Java fern (at least I think it's JF!) you've got near the middle there too, it'd lighten that patch.

Well done, wish I had the self control to make such a great tank, but I've got severe case of collectoritis!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

here a little new,
I think this tank is going to be finished

Here some photos, any comments, advices or other ?


----------



## HuTieuMi (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous tank!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Hideki: very healthy plant you have....could you tell me about the CO2 dose for your tank? do you have new generation of cherry shimps? the brown leaves in the middle are barclaya or cryps?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

About the Co2, I'm near 50 bubbles / min, the diffusion is done with a ceramic diffusor

This tank also serve to breeding red cherry, so I sell a lot of them regullary.

In the middle you can see cryptocoryne, but I don't know the variety ...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Really nice job Hideki  

Is this tank Plocherised?

This tank reminds me some tanks of the NA book 1...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You can't do much better than that!!! Way to go!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

awesome tank. the plants all look extremely healthy.


----------



## Brianemone (Jan 19, 2007)

Great tank, love the whole look and the plants are definatly very healty. Bravo


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Waow !! thanks a lot for your comments ^^



Little said:


> Really nice job Hideki
> 
> Is this tank Plocherised?
> 
> This tank reminds me some tanks of the NA book 1...


Yes, I use plocher A, W and P once a week.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello all !

I think this tank is now finished, so let's place to the pictures :


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice man!!! I wanna know about aquarium set up. It's possible?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Thanks
hmm if you want to know about the set up, please watch my first message (description and evolution)
but if you want pictures of the set up (substrate, sand, plants), I don't have anything, sorry !!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe a smaller stone (grey or black) would fo fine together with the Cryptocoryne (in the middle).


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice tank!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

beautiful tank, nice job!


----------

